# White foundation?!



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2011)

It's Halloween time so you would think finding white foundation would be easy, right? Wrong. Least in my area I can't find anyone who is selling white foundation. Walmart, Target, ShopKo, RiteAid, Walgreens and Fred Meyer all sell white grease paint makeup which is gross. Spirit Halloween and the other three Halloween stores also sell various white grease paint. White foundation? Can't find. Hot Topic use to sell a white face powder but discontinued that a year or two ago.

I was going to order Manic Panic Dreamtone in Virgin but kept putting it off simply because I figured on of the Halloween or party supply stores would carry it. Nope, no one does. Sure many of those stores sell Manic Panic hair dye but foundation, nope, nope, nope.

I know I can use Ivory foundation from Covergirl to get a very pale look then powder it with talc but it won't give me the white effect I'm after. Anyone know of a good white foundation DIY recipe? In the meantime I'm going to try to lighten up the lightest Ivory foundation I can find with the Coastal Scents white color corrector and see if I can get it any paler and see how it works out with white powder (I still have a tiny bit of white powder from Hot Topic).


----------



## divadoll (Oct 29, 2011)

We are going to and have used untinted mineral foundation.  Since I make my own, its easy.  

Anyways, white halloween makeup is readily found at our dollar stores and the numerous halloween stores that have cropped up.  Previously, I used white concealer.  Best stuff for white face EVER!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2011)

White concealer is easy to find too! I see it all the time. Perfect! Thanks Diva!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 29, 2011)

No problem, I've done many many white faced makeups for halloween.  Don't forget to post a pic!


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been looking for a white foundation for a long time but its hard to find. Kryolin is the best by far although I haven't been able to get my hands on any. Hoping I will at IMATS Toronto.


----------



## SalonClearwater (Nov 2, 2011)

This awning you absolutely white in one use. And as well I acclimated a paintbrush to access huge lines. This can blanket atramentous if you are with atramentous and white subject. You may admiration to do if you are with added than one blush on your facade. We had to use an atramentous aspect awning delicate and atramentous set that approaching for appearance to actualize bang on the mouth.


----------



## william55623 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think the red foundation is also needed.


----------



## Giddybootz (Nov 3, 2011)

Illamasqua do white...gonna get me some for next year!


----------



## RachelRenna (Nov 18, 2011)

Incase anyone is still looking for a line of foundation that carries a white - Faceatelier can be found at the Makeup Show or IMAT's and carries a shade called 0- (zero minus) which is a pure white that has medium coverage to start and is very buildable and is used for the tv show True Blood to get the naturally vampire-esque pale skin look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's available on their website too, is a bit pricey but is available in sample jars or pro sized pumps along with the range of 16 other colours...it's a great line of foundation too but thought I would recommend the white for anyone who was still interested in a beautiful finish (rather than just white face paint!)


----------



## samanthaspark (Nov 18, 2011)

_Hey dear!_

_I know I'm a little late here, but I'm pretty new to this site._

_but for any other purpose that it could come in hand..._

_Then maybe you should try buying the lightest foundation you can possibly find, say NC15? from 'M.A.C' of course, then add some of coastal scents colour corrector in white, or any other color you wish, as there is 5to choose from!_

_http://www.coastalscents.com/makeup/face-1/concealer/color-correctors/lf-cc-006.html  _


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2011)

I actually own the corrector set and the white in it was not thick enough and did not make the lightest foundation I have any lighter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I ended up doing was using a white concealer like Diva suggested mixing that with the white corrector and applying my Hot Topic white compact powder over it. I wasn't happy with the results and next year will go back to using a white grease paint or Manic Panic's foundation.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 18, 2011)

I actually went to take my own advise only to find I could not find ANY white concealer anywhere!  I found green, all shades of skin tones, purple but no white!  I ended up mixing up a batch of mineral foundation base with intense coverage.  It worked for me.  I would have just used the white concealer straight up, not mixed with anything. 

This was the makeup for trick or treating:


----------



## nikkysheels (Nov 19, 2011)

I just came across this thread,I know its older but this is my  two cents. Though not pure white I use MAC studio fix fluid and powder in NC15.It's amazingly light/white.Coverage is really good,I'm normally a NC 35 and this makes me white enough for a gothic/industrial look.







*mod edited - I have embedded you.  Pls embed your photos using the button that resembles a picture located beside the film strip on the toolbar.  How you have added your photo, everyone is downloading your photo into their HD :/


----------

